# Koulibaly è del Chelsea. 10 mln a stagione. Al Napoli 40 mln.



## admin (12 Luglio 2022)

Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.

Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.

*Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2022)

Il Napoli ha chiaramente deciso che è ora di rifondare e partire con un nuovo ciclo, d'altronde ADL era stato chiaro dicendo che dovevano ridurre i costi.

Però mi viene il dubbio che forse stanno facendo le cose in maniera troppo brusca e considerando che all'inizio avranno bisogno di un periodo di assestamento mettono a rischio il posto in CL. 

C'è anche da dire che dietro non mi sembra le romane stiano facendo granché... Rimane la mina vagante bergamasca che senza le coppe potrebbe tornare a macinare punti in campionato...

Vedremo.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2022)

*Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*



Ahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


Azz...

Se l'obiettivo di ADL è spingere Spalletti alle dimissioni direi che è sulla buona strada


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2022)

Triste la Serie A. Veramente campionato di passaggio ormai.

Koulibaly é stato per anni il miglior difensore in Serie A, favoloso in tutto. Pochissimi punti deboli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


Cairo si starà fregando le mani, avrá l'asta per Bremer tra Inter e Juve.


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

Criscitiello:

"Perdiamo il miglior difensore del campionato *dopo Chiellini"


 *


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Triste la Serie A. Veramente campionato di passaggio ormai.
> 
> Koulibaly é stato per anni il miglior difensore in Serie A, favoloso in tutto. Pochissimi punti deboli.


Mi pare che ormai tutti siano campionati di passaggio eccetto la Premier. 

Anche Liga/Bundesliga/Ligue 1 al difuori di Real, Barça, Bayern e PSG non se li fila sostanzialmente nessuno.


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


Da Sabrina Salerno alla letizietto è un attimo..


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

comunque ha fatto il massimo il presidente, proposto conferma dello stipendio attuale di 6 milioni e poi diventare dirigente del Napoli
più di così...alternativa era tenerlo senza rinnovo, però forse anche il giocatore ha spinto per andare a 10 milioni
anzi senza forse, sono abbastanza convinto sia andata così perchè sono 20 milioni di più e vai a giocare pr vincere tutto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


Sto acerbi lo hanno dato a 100 squadre diverse


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mi pare che ormai tutti siano campionati di passaggio eccetto la Premier.
> 
> Anche Liga/Bundesliga/Ligue 1 al difuori di Real, Barça, Bayern e PSG non se li fila sostanzialmente nessuno.


Qui pero' la cosa sta diventando cronica e grave, anche per i top team, altroché.

Milan: Kessie, Donnarumma, Leao (?).
Inter: Lukaku (eh vabbé), Hakimi, Conte, Skriniar.
Juve: Ronaldo, De Ligt.

Le medio-piccole non le conto, ma se le tue top cominciano a cedere i migliori, per bilancio o no, la cosa diventa grave. I risultati delle Italiane e delle Spagnole/Tedesche (anche andando oltre alle big che hai citato) non sono neanche comparabili, in 11 anni abbiamo vinto una Conference League come movimento. Non é un ottimo segnale che si lancia come movimento calcistico, pensa ad un giovane di talento, ad un campione affermato o ad un procuratore/agente che deve consigliare il suo assistito.

La Francia é nata per nutrire le altre nazioni calcisitiche, il PSG é un'anomalia. Sarà sempre un campionato di passaggio.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2022)

Mi spiace un po' per il Napoli e per il fatto che la serie A perda uno dei suoi giocatori migliori, però bene per noi, soprattutto che non vada alla concorrenza.


----------



## Andris (12 Luglio 2022)

non è che prendono Dybala adesso per dare un contentino ai tifosi ?
mi è venuta in mente la battuta del figlio del presidente


----------



## chicagousait (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


La mer.da e la cioccolata hanno lo stesso colore ma non lo stesso sapore


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


Gran giocatore Koulibaly. 
La serie A perde un altro big.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha chiaramente deciso che è ora di rifondare e partire con un nuovo ciclo, d'altronde ADL era stato chiaro dicendo che dovevano ridurre i costi.
> 
> Però mi viene il dubbio che forse stanno facendo le cose in maniera troppo brusca e considerando che all'inizio avranno bisogno di un periodo di assestamento mettono a rischio il posto in CL.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che corrono il rischio: erano nettamente più forti delle romane, l'atalanta per me ha chiuso un ciclo irripetibile, poi chi lo sa. Calcolando di perdere qualcosa nel breve, abbattono i costi e ripartono, sulla sostenibilità Dela può insegnare a tutti, è una decade che è competitivo senza far debiti strani, poi chiaramente il personaggio è quello che è.


----------



## Miracle1980 (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


A questo punto mi sa che Dybala andrà sicuramente al Napoli


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Triste la Serie A. Veramente campionato di passaggio ormai.
> 
> Koulibaly é stato per anni il miglior difensore in Serie A, favoloso in tutto. Pochissimi punti deboli.


preferivi finisse alla juve per il dopo-de ligt ? assolutamente meglio che finisca al chelsea. 

detto ciò onore a lui, ha detto che non sarebbe mai andato alla juve, al contrario della baldràcca higuain. 

p.s. il napoli con questa mossa scivola automaticamente al 4/5 posto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Luglio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> preferivi finisse alla juve per il dopo-de ligt ? assolutamente meglio che finisca al chelsea.
> 
> detto ciò onore a lui, ha detto che non sarebbe mai andato alla juve, al contrario della baldràcca higuain.
> 
> p.s. il napoli con questa mossa scivola automaticamente al 4/5 posto.


Un'ansia in meno per chi già teme di non andare in CL per via del mercato, poi guardi le mosse dal Napoli in giù e pensi:


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*



I tifosi del Napoli saranno felicissimi


----------



## ROQ (13 Luglio 2022)

Non ci credo che prendono Acerbi, soprattutto di fronte a 40 bombe del chelsea. prenderanno 1 se non 2 giovani molto interessanti di cui almeno 1 esploderà subito, tipo quelli che seguiamo noi ma non prendiamo per qualche motivo del kaiser. Gente tipo Solet e Thiaw.


----------



## livestrong (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


C'è chi i giocatori a scadenza li vende a 40 mln e chi invece li lascia andare via gratis ringraziandoli pure...


----------



## sampapot (13 Luglio 2022)

diciamo che il napoli si è indebolito (-Insigne, - Koulibaly e -Mertens, + Kvaratsckelia, +Ostigard)...i cugini leggermente in upgrade (-Perisic, + Lukaku, +Mkitharian, +Asllani), gobbi in downgrade (per ora - Dybala, - De Ligt?, -Morata - Chiellini, + Di Maria, + Pogba), ma finché avranno Inzaghi e acciughina non mi preoccupo più di tanto...e noi? + Origi, Ibra solo in panca, +Pobega, +Adli, - Kessie, -Romagnoli, -Casti


----------



## UDG (13 Luglio 2022)

Chi lo sa, forse prendono Bremer


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Luglio 2022)

Quindi servono due Koulibaly per uno Skriniar, interessante...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mi pare che ormai tutti siano campionati di passaggio eccetto la Premier.
> 
> Anche Liga/Bundesliga/Ligue 1 al difuori di Real, Barça, Bayern e PSG non se li fila sostanzialmente nessuno.


O le alte Leghe riescono a mettere in piedi una competizione che sovrasti o rivaleggi con lama premier League, o tempom5 anni, quella,sará la NBA e i nostri campionati l’Eurolega.

On solo c’é grande differenza, ma il gap si allarga sempre di piú.

Non fosse che l’UK é un posto di m. Dove vivere gli altri campionati sarebbero giá spariti.

Superlega, Champions meno accogliente con le inglesi (come le nuove regole potranno portare 6 squadre), Sinergie tra gli altri campionati principali… Si devono inventare qualcosa, al momento Premier e sceicchi sono i nemici del resto del calcio europeo.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> O le alte Leghe riescono a mettere in piedi una competizione che sovrasti o rivaleggi con lama premier League, o tempom5 anni, quella,sará la NBA e i nostri campionati l’Eurolega.
> 
> On solo c’é grande differenza, ma il gap si allarga sempre di piú.
> 
> ...


Se in inghilterra hanno creato il campionato più bello e richiesto del mondo possiamo solo applaudire e prenderli a modello.

Non ci scordiamo che fino a 30 anni fa erano famosi per i lisci dei difensori, le papere dei portieri(mai dire gol faceva fortuna con loro!!) e le intemperanze degli hooliogans.
E non diciamo per favore che è tutto merito della lingua inglese.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se in inghilterra hanno creato il campionato più bello e richiesto del mondo possiamo solo applaudire e prenderli a modello.
> 
> Non ci scordiamo che fino a 30 anni fa erano famosi per i lisci dei difensori, le papere dei portieri(mai dire gol faceva fortuna con loro!!) e le intemperanze degli hooliogans.
> E non diciamo per favore che è tutto merito della lingua inglese.


Quoto tutto.
Quando noi avevamo un campionato con le 7 sorelle le altre leghe mica hanno detto che dovevano fare una lega per contrastare la serie a.
La premier ha fatto quello che doveva.
Noi invece, di pensare a migliorare non se ne parla proprio. O SuperLega o morte.

Boh. Non li capisco.
Ci sono riforme che miglioreranno il prodotto Serie a. certo ci vorranno anni. Mica cambierà tutto in 3 anni. D'altronde neanche la premier e emersa in poco tempo.
I stadi sarebbero pure la prima cosa da fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se in inghilterra hanno creato il campionato più bello e richiesto del mondo possiamo solo applaudire e prenderli a modello.
> 
> Non ci scordiamo che fino a 30 anni fa erano famosi per i lisci dei difensori, le papere dei portieri(mai dire gol faceva fortuna con loro!!) e le intemperanze degli hooliogans.
> E non diciamo per favore che è tutto merito della lingua inglese.


Hanno un vantaggio competitivo incolmabile, la lingua inglese e le ex-colonie.

Anche quando la Liga aveva Messi, Neymar e Ronaldo. in Asia compravano le partite di Premier per vedere il West Ham a prezzo più alto di quanto pagavano i diritti della Liga.

Adesso questo vantaggio iniziale è stato sfruttato per avviare un circolo virtuoso che allarga sempre di più il Gap.

Non c'è modo per le altre squadre Europee, con la struttura attuale delle leghe di mettere in piedi un prodotto competitivo.
Si è visto anche gli arabi del Newcastle che prima si sono interessati alle italiane, poi, piuttosto che investire qui hanno preferito prendere la penultima della premier in un posto di m. piuttosto che mettere i soldi qui.

Se vogliamo tenere in piedi competizioni locali con occasionali puntate a quarti e semi di champions (tipo Ajax, per intenderci), non c'è problema, andremo avanti a farlo.

Ma se la speranza è attirare gli Mbappe, i Salah e company... serve cambiare modello e allearsi contro gli inglesi. Nessuna lega nazionale può pensare di competere da sola contro la premier, figuriamoci squadre singole.

Il Milan deve lavorare di concerto con Juve, Inter e Roma e queste di concerto con Real, barca, Atletico, Bayern ...

Se non lo faranno sono destinate al declino.

Adesso un freno alla premier sono i soli 4 posti in CL. Per dire, gli arabi del Newcastle, per massimizzare il loro business devono scalzarne 3 tra City, Liverpool, Chelsea, Tottenham, UTD, Arsenal ... non facilissimo, rischi di non avere mai la vetrina massima Europea o almeno per anni.

Ma con la nuova CL la Premier potrebbe avere 6 posti e inoltre l'allargamento dei ricavi della Premier all'estero rende comunque remunerativo stare anche al 12-15 posto in Premier piuttosto che vincere la Serie A. Il divario si allargherà sempre più e gli investitori metteranno ancora più soldi li.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


win win, Kulì raddoppia, Aurelio ricava una montagna di soldi ad un anno dalla scadenza. Ne abbiamo da imparare..


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Quando noi avevamo un campionato con le 7 sorelle le altre leghe mica hanno detto che dovevano fare una lega per contrastare la serie a.
> La premier ha fatto quello che doveva.
> Noi invece, di pensare a migliorare non se ne parla proprio. O SuperLega o morte.
> ...


Bravissimo.
Ovviamente sono riforme che riguardano politica e calcio assieme perchè il calcio da solo può ben poco.


----------



## sunburn (13 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hanno un vantaggio competitivo incolmabile, la lingua inglese e le ex-colonie.
> 
> Anche quando la Liga aveva Messi, Neymar e Ronaldo. in Asia compravano le partite di Premier per vedere il West Ham a prezzo più alto di quanto pagavano i diritti della Liga.
> 
> Adesso questo vantaggio iniziale è stato sfruttato per avviare un circolo virtuoso che allarga sempre di più il Gap.


Se guardiamo colonie/zone di influenza storica e persone madrelingua, al top dovrebbe esserci la Spagna(lo spagnolo è la seconda lingua più parlata dopo il mandarino per parlanti nativi) e tra Ligue 1 e premier dovrebbe esserci un gap di gran lunga inferiore.
Quelli della premier, a mio parere, son stati semplicemente più bravi a organizzarsi e a vendersi. Già prima della fondazione della premier, c’era il mito “delle inglesi”. A titolo d’esempio, ricordo che già quand’ero bambino i rosiconi sminuivano i trionfi del Milan di Sacchi con “eh ma non c’erano le inglesi”; poi l’Inghilterra viene sempre data tra le favorite anche se ha vinto poco più di una fava; ecc ecc ecc.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non c'è modo per le altre squadre Europee, con la struttura attuale delle leghe di mettere in piedi un prodotto competitivo.
> Si è visto anche gli arabi del Newcastle che prima si sono interessati alle italiane, poi, piuttosto che investire qui hanno preferito prendere la penultima della premier in un posto di m. piuttosto che mettere i soldi qui.
> 
> Se vogliamo tenere in piedi competizioni locali con occasionali puntate a quarti e semi di champions (tipo Ajax, per intenderci), non c'è problema, andremo avanti a farlo.
> ...


Nessuna crescita può essere eterna. A un certo punto raggiungeranno anche loro il picco e si stabilizzeranno e, probabilmente, avranno anche una fase di decrescita. 
Ma comunque, come ho già scritto altre volte, i diritti tv sono solo una delle voci dei ricavi dei club. Se l’ultima della premier ha ricavi da diritti tv superiori a quelli della prima della serie a, ma questa voce vale il 90% del suo fatturato, la prima della serie a avrà sempre più potere di acquisto(teorico) dell’ultima della premier.
I club italiani e la serie a hanno ampio margine di crescita anche a prescindere da possibili connessioni con altri campionati, ma qui subentrano tutta una serie di problematiche legate al contesto organizzativo del calcio e, più in generale, socio-economico-culturale del Paese.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hanno un vantaggio competitivo incolmabile, la lingua inglese e le ex-colonie.
> 
> Anche quando la Liga aveva Messi, Neymar e Ronaldo. in Asia compravano le partite di Premier per vedere il West Ham a prezzo più alto di quanto pagavano i diritti della Liga.
> 
> ...


La palla non ha lingua amico mio. 
La verità è che quando galliani e colleghi spagnoli e tedeschi pensavano a spartire i proventi dei diritti tv tra pochi intimi in premier lavoravano a un prodotto migliore.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se in inghilterra hanno creato il campionato più bello e richiesto del mondo possiamo solo applaudire e prenderli a modello.
> 
> Non ci scordiamo che fino a 30 anni fa erano famosi per i lisci dei difensori, le papere dei portieri(mai dire gol faceva fortuna con loro!!) e le intemperanze degli hooliogans.
> E non diciamo per favore che è tutto merito della lingua inglese.


Ma come fai scusa? Eppure direi che altre leghe hanno confermato che pure con stadi all'avanguardia e sempre pieni (Germania), con giocatori fantastici e ottimi stadi (Spagna) e con maggior successo internazionale, il campionato Inglese rimane sempre quello più popolare e più seguito. in termini di diritti TV e brand il dibattito neanche si apre, ci sarà un motivo se tutti i monaci tibetani sono tifosi dello United 

Neanche se domani l'Italia si presenta con tutti stadi ultra moderni e sempre pieni questo vantaggio sarà colmato, mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Ci sono fior di libri ed articoli, tutti confermano che la Premier ha preso il largo per i suddetti motivi (gioco, lingua e colonie) e che prenderà sempre un vantaggio maggiore. I nostri competitor saranno Liga e Bundes.

Che poi abbiano saputo cogliere al volo la globalizzazione é vero, ma anche essendo incompetenti (come giudico molti Inglesi per esperienza personale) avrebbero ottenuto gli stessi risultati.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Quando noi avevamo un campionato con le 7 sorelle le altre leghe mica hanno detto che dovevano fare una lega per contrastare la serie a.
> La premier ha fatto quello che doveva.
> Noi invece, di pensare a migliorare non se ne parla proprio. O SuperLega o morte.
> ...


La Super Lega era il sogno di Silvio 

Lo ha espresso quando stava ancora costruendo il grande Milan. Ovviamente le top all'epoca erano altre, voleva integrare le big di Spagna, Portogallo, Inghilterra ecc.. , ma anche le squadre storiche dell'ex Europa. Ci aveva visto giusto come spesso gli capitava in quegli anni, poi non se n'é fatto nulla...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma come fai scusa? Eppure direi che altre leghe hanno confermato che pure con stadi all'avanguardia e sempre pieni (Germania), con giocatori fantastici e ottimi stadi (Spagna) e con maggior successo internazionale, il campionato Inglese rimane sempre quello più popolare e più seguito. in termini di diritti TV e brand il dibattito neanche si apre, ci sarà un motivo se tutti i monaci tibetani sono tifosi dello United
> 
> Neanche se domani l'Italia si presenta con tutti stadi ultra moderni e sempre pieni questo vantaggio sarà colmato, mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Ci sono fior di libri ed articoli, tutti confermano che la Premier ha preso il largo per i suddetti motivi (gioco, lingua e colonie) e che prenderà sempre un vantaggio maggiore. I nostri competitor saranno Liga e Bundes.
> 
> Che poi abbiano saputo cogliere al volo la globalizzazione é vero, ma anche essendo incompetenti (come giudico molti Inglesi per esperienza personale) avrebbero ottenuto gli stessi risultati.


No aspetta, chiariamo un attimo : il campionato bello lo fanno sempre i campioni.
La premier è oggi quello che era una volta la serie A : il miglior campionato del mondo.

Io stavo solo dicendo che la premier per arrivare a questo risultato ci ha lavorato 30 anni ed è partita da una base pessima e con la grave piaga della violenza.
Oggi hanno gli stadi più belli e senza barriere, i migliori campioni e le tv si scannano per aggiudicarsi i diritti televisivi.

Ma guai a dire i meriti siano della lingua : se gli stessi giocatori giocassero in germania io li guarderei in lingua tedesca anche in un bochum-schalke.
A parte il fatto che ogni paese ha la telecronaca nella sua lingua.

Ho qualche anno più di te e io mi ricordo le liti furenti in lega quando zamparini e corioni battevano i pugni per una suddivisione equa dei diritti tv ma galliani e gli agnelli volevano solo mangiare loro a sbafo, idem in spagna con real e barca.
La premier che vedi oggi parte da molto lontano perchè dal letame nascono sempre i fiori.
In premier hanno lavorato a un prodotto migliore e il tifoso, siccome vuole vedere uno sport che esalta la competizione a grandi livelli di qualità, è chiaro che vada matto per il calcio inglese.
La nostra serie A è stato per anni l'elogio del sistema.

Chi oggi spinge per la superlega solo per distruggere l'egemonia della premier cerca vili e disoneste scorciatoie.
Ma se nel 2022 non abbiamo in italia ancora gli stadi di proprietà davvero ci vogliamo raccontare è colpa della lingua di padre dante???
Chi si ferma è perso amico mio e l'italia si è fermata ad italia 90.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La Super Lega era il sogno di Silvio
> 
> Lo ha espresso quando stava ancora costruendo il grande Milan. Ovviamente le top all'epoca erano altre, voleva integrare le big di Spagna, Portogallo, Inghilterra ecc.. , ma anche le squadre storiche dell'ex Europa. Ci aveva visto giusto come spesso gli capitava in quegli anni, poi non se n'é fatto nulla...


Io sposo la superlega perchè odio ormai il contesto italiano ma la superlega è solo un goffo tentativo di stare immeritatamente al tavolo dei ricchi.
La superlega è la morte dello sport.

Ovviamente questo posso dirlo io e pochi altri romantici, non di certo sceferin che è marcio peggio degli altri.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No aspetta, chiariamo un attimo : il campionato bello lo fanno sempre i campioni.
> La premier è oggi quello che era una volta la serie A : il miglior campionato del mondo.
> 
> Io stavo solo dicendo che la premier per arrivare a questo risultato ci ha lavorato 30 anni ed è partita da una base pessima e con la grave piaga della violenza.
> ...


Si pero' per avere i campioni devi avere i soldi, é un circolo vizioso.

Ammesso e non concesso che quello che dite sia vero, e cioé che non c'entra lingua ed é un problema strutturale. Come fai a far saltare il tavolo? Proviamo ad immagginare che tra 10 anni 17/19 squadre in Serie A avranno i loro stadi personali e super moderni, immagginiamo anche una riforma dei diritti TV più equa e che il calcio Italiano si sia ripreso dal punto di vista formativo. Quindi immaginiamo che tutto vada meravigliosamente bene, domani Sala mette la prima mattonella e la Roma ha i permessi necessari. OK.

Qusti pero' in questi 10 anni avranno allargato la forbice in maniera ancora più ampia visto che da noi si cresce annualmente del 5/6% e da loro del 20%. Hanno proprietari ricchissimi. Hanno squadre e campioni. Hanno stadi che non hanno bisogno di sostanziali modifiche (tranne forse Old Trafford). Insomma loro hanno la strada spianata per puntare a raddoppiare quantomeno questo divario nei prossimi 5 anni (divario che fa già girare la testa), non oso immagginare cosa farebbero prima che la Serie A e l'Italia riescano a fare queste riforme, ed anche considerando che tutti si rema nella stessa direzione ci vorranno almeno 10 anni per risolvere tutti i problemi.

Dopo potrai incominciare a costruire, nel frattempo se vuoi aumentare la tua fetta di torta mi sa che troverai solo le briciole, perché nessuno la spartisce. E non credo che con quei soldi e quella competenza acquisita siano ormai raggiungibili.

Per riassumere, sia se ho ragione io, sia se hai ragione tu, io proprio non capisco come colmare questo gap immenso che si é creato. Il treno é passato 10/15 anni fa.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io sposo la superlega perchè odio ormai il contesto italiano ma la superlega è solo un goffo tentativo di stare immeritatamente al tavolo dei ricchi.
> La superlega è la morte dello sport.
> 
> Ovviamente questo posso dirlo io e pochi altri romantici, non di certo sceferin che è marcio peggio degli altri.


Si le riserve sono quelle sportive e meritocratiche lo capisco e quando ci penso fino in fondo fa anche male dover appoggiare tale scempio.

Se pero' mi sforzo ancora di più poi vedo tutte le contraddizioni e l'ipocrisia di questo sistema vigente ed allora mi rendo conto che é molto molto peggio. Non capiro' mai come possa esistere, sia in ambito nazionale che internazionale, una lega o una competizione dove vi é una differenza di possibilità economiche che é spesso di 100 vollte superiore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Quando noi avevamo un campionato con le 7 sorelle le altre leghe mica hanno detto che dovevano fare una lega per contrastare la serie a.
> La premier ha fatto quello che doveva.
> Noi invece, di pensare a migliorare non se ne parla proprio. O SuperLega o morte.
> ...


pero c'è da dire che la premiere league nasce proprio come nelle intenzioni della superlega, cioè una ventina di squadre inglesi ad inizio anni 90 per ragioni economiche si staccano dal campionato nazionale inglese e si formano la loro lega privata dove a gestire i soldi erano le suddette squadre in completa autonomia


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si pero' per avere i campioni devi avere i soldi, é un circolo vizioso.
> 
> Ammesso e non concesso che quello che dite sia vero, e cioé che non c'entra lingua ed é un problema strutturale. Come fai a far saltare il tavolo? Proviamo ad immagginare che tra 10 anni 17/19 squadre in Serie A avranno i loro stadi personali e super moderni, immagginiamo anche una riforma dei diritti TV più equa e che il calcio Italiano si sia ripreso dal punto di vista formativo. Quindi immaginiamo che tutto vada meravigliosamente bene, domani Sala mette la prima mattonella e la Roma ha i permessi necessari. OK.
> 
> ...


Non è affatto detto che la rincorsa riesca a colmare il gap e non ti saprei nemmeno dire quanti anni ci possono volere.
Però è chiaro che è una manovra economica, finanziaria, calcistica , politica.
Il calcio da solo può nulla.

Non scordiamo che la premier per arrivare al livello di oggi lo ha fatto anche attingendo all'italia, sono cresciuti coi ranieri, ancelotti, mancini e , andando ancora più indietro, coi zola.

Oggi non mi sento nemmeno di fare pronostici circa una nostra risalita perchè se la premier è nel futuro noi senza stadi siamo alla preistoria.
Ci hanno surclassato e io li posso solo applaudire.

Piccola speranza : oggi l'italia potrebbe essere quello che fu l'inghilterra 30 anni fa.
La terra fertile per gli investitori oggi è la nostra.
Ma c'è la volontà?


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

*finalmente parla Spalletti:*
*
"Io rimango sempre dello stesso avviso, preferisco sempre Koulibaly a tutti.

Se lui dovesse scegliere di andare noi non finiremo mai di ringraziarlo per tutto ciò che ci ha insegnato e per tutto ciò che ci ha dato per farci giocare la Champions League quest'anno.

Koulibaly come calciatore del Napoli, è quello che ha la media punti più alta 
Quando in campo c'è stato lui abbiamo fatto più punti. 
Lui è buonissimo e fortissimo.
Se sceglierà cose differenti gli augureremo il meglio perché se lo merita tutto. *
*E guai a chi gli dirà qualcosa se dovesse fare scelte diverse"*


Ansa


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *finalmente parla Spalletti:*
> 
> *"Io rimango sempre dello stesso avviso, preferisco sempre Koulibaly a tutti.
> 
> ...


Non finirà la stagione Spalleti.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *finalmente parla Spalletti:*
> 
> *"Io rimango sempre dello stesso avviso, preferisco sempre Koulibaly a tutti.
> 
> ...


Skriniar a koulibaly può giusto allacciare le scarpette.
Stima per kouli e per i campioni veri, non quelli fake.


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

come ho scritto ieri sera, oggi è arrivata la conferma da alcun indiscrezioni
il giocatore ha chiesto di essere liberato per l'estero dinanzi a un'offerta così importante

Repubblica

_*"Il Napoli ha ancora il coltello dalla parte del manico, in teoria, visto che Koulibaly può essere obbligato a onorare per un’altra stagione il suo contratto, in scadenza il 30 giugno 2023. *_
*Ma il campione azzurro vuole andare al Chelsea e l’offerta degli inglesi si avvicina molto alla richiesta iniziale di De Laurentiis, che aveva fissato a 40 milioni l’asticella per gli estimatori del difensore senegalese.

Il presidente è stato contattato ieri pomeriggio dal manager Ramadani, che lo ha messo al corrente dell’affondo - probabilmente decisivo - partito da Londra durante le ultime ore.*
_* C’è stata una call conference e anche il giocatore ha ribadito di sentirsi pronto per una nuova avventura in Premier"*_


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2022)

Che schifo di campionato è diventato la serie A. Stadi fatiscenti, presidentucoli da quattro soldi, sistema calcio obsoleto, giocatori scarsi: un prodotto triste, retrogrado ormai terra di conquista di fondi speculativi (a noi non bastava uno solo, se ne è aggiunto un altro che vuole mangiare sul Milan ).


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

*la Gazzetta parla di una telefonata Dybala - Spalletti*

tutti lo vogliono e nessuno se lo prende, pure Mourinho sta gasato

e lui come un fesso innamorato che aspetta il guercio che ancora non sa dove buttare Dzeko e Sanchez


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2022)

*Bargiggia a Sport Mediaset:
*
*"Spalletti ha chiesto un difensore forte ed esperto per sostituire Koulibaly.
*
*Attenzione a De Vrij"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hanno un vantaggio competitivo incolmabile, la lingua inglese e le ex-colonie.
> 
> Anche quando la Liga aveva Messi, Neymar e Ronaldo. in Asia compravano le partite di Premier per vedere il West Ham a prezzo più alto di quanto pagavano i diritti della Liga.
> 
> ...



Grande bugia.
La soluzione l'aveva trovata Mr.Bee,ma nessuno (fortunatamente o sfortunatamente) gli aveva dato credito.
Bisogna investire pesantemente in Asia.
Certo,più passa il tempo e più saranno dolori,bisognava iniziare almeno 10 anni fa ma nulla.

Pensa che ora la Serie A,anzichè rivolgersi al mercato (infinito) asiatico,si è rivolta agli USA per rilanciare il prodotto italico (progetto CALCIO IS BACK)
Praticamente siamo gestiti da dei caproni che non hanno neanche un misero fiuto per gli affari (affari al di fuori del loro portafoglio)


----------



## bmb (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


Ma non era della Juve?

Aprite gli occhi, e guardate come funziona il mercato nel 2022.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Luglio 2022)

Se non ci avessero ammazzati e avessimo lo stadio potremmo competere con le inglesi, purtroppo partendo con 15 anni di ritardo la vedo impossibile.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero c'è da dire che la premiere league nasce proprio come nelle intenzioni della superlega, cioè una ventina di squadre inglesi ad inizio anni 90 per ragioni economiche si staccano dal campionato nazionale inglese e si formano la loro lega privata dove a gestire i soldi erano le suddette squadre in completa autonomia


Si sono staccati ma non andando con altri paesi.
Vuoi fare come loro? Avrai il mio pieno appoggio. Ma in ambito nazionale. Non certo una SuperLega con altri paesi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si sono staccati ma non andando con altri paesi.
> Vuoi fare come loro? Avrai il mio pieno appoggio. Ma in ambito nazionale. Non certo una SuperLega con altri paesi.


nazionale o internazionale è relativo, l'aspetto fondamentale è premiare la meritocrazia. La gente non vuole vedere juve contro una succursale cosi come non vuole vedere juve contro norgelland, quindi serie A e champion per come sono fatte ore non sono interessanti, la champion lo diventa solo nelle fasi finali


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> nazionale o internazionale è relativo, l'aspetto fondamentale è premiare la meritocrazia. La gente non vuole vedere juve contro una succursale cosi come non vuole vedere juve contro norgelland, quindi serie A e champion per come sono fatte ore non sono interessanti, la champion lo diventa solo nelle fasi finali


Invece per me la parte nazionale o internazionale e importante.
La meritocrazia pure.
Vuoi il boom degli ascolti? Togli le partite andata e ritorno che sia in coppa Italia o nelle coppe europee. Poi vedi.
Il problema e che le big così hanno più probabilità di farsi sorprendere... E diminuisci il numero delle partite.
Vuoi un campionato italiano più interessante?
Beh ci sono cose che possiamo fare noi a livello nazionale. E cose per cui dobbiamo lottare a livello europeo.

Diminuisci il numero di squadre. Vai con 16 squadre e vedrai che ci sarà bagarre fino a l'ultima giornata per quasi tutti gli obiettivi.
Spartisci i soldi delle TV in modo più equo.
Lotta per tornare ai 3 cambi in ambito europeo e per aumentare il numero di giocatori nation formed e team formed.
Lotta per mettere un numero massimo di 23 giocatori in rosa e con un numero massimo di 5 giocatori che possono andare in prestito... Non si può avere più di 28 giocatori 
Metti stadi nuovi e pieni.
Metti il tempo effettivo. Punisci i simulatori.
Fai in modo di puntare tutto il movimento calcistico del paese sulla tecnica.
Tu non puoi nemmeno immaginare tutte le cose che fanno in Belgio. Certo la Jupiler League non e che e diventata la Liga... Ma a livello di nazionale si vedono i risultati... E se crescono giocatori italiani migliori, migliora tutto il mondo del calcio.
Prima i fenomeni li avevamo in casa. E difficilmente lasciano tutto per andare a l'estero.
Oggi un Nesta, Pirlo, Vieri, Montella, Baggio, Maldini,Gattuso, Totti, Del Piero, Giannini... Non li abbiamo più. Questi sono tutti giocatori che sicuramente sarebbero seguiti da squadre di Premier ma avrebbero più difficoltà a lasciare il paese anche se prendessero un po' di più in UK. Certo che se offrono il doppio pure loro saluterebbero...
Che i presidenti decidono di premiare gli allenatori propositivi invece di andare dietro solo al risultato.
In coppa Italia fai in modo che la big debba sempre andare in trasferta quando c'è una differenza di categoria con l'avversario.
Togli dalla mente ai presidenti la voglia di mettere le secondo linee in Europa League.. ma giocala per vincere.

So benissimo che tutte le cose che ho scritto siano difficile da applicare. Ma le cose che ha fatto la premier non erano mica facile.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Luglio 2022)

Son contento per il Chelsea, la partenza di Rudiger direzione Real Madrid esigeva un sostituto pronto, affidabile e di esperienza internazionale. Siamo riusciti addirittura a fare un upgrade rispetto al tedesco. Acquisto perfetto.

Ovviamente son contento anche dell'indebolimento del Napoli, che in una sola sessione di mercato perde Insigne, Mertens e Koulibaly che in questi anni hanno rappresentato "il napoletanismo" e sono stati la spina dorsale dei (in)successi del Napoli. 

Peraltro il Napoli non è l'unica ad aver perso pezzi grossi: l'Inter perde Perisic e Skriniar, la Juve perde Chiellini, Dybala e De Ligt, noi abbiamo perso Kessiè e Romagnoli che però sono i più rimpiazzabili. Grossomodo noi confermiamo la base che ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto, adesso bisogna aggiungere qualcosina, ma se Atene piange, Sparta non ride.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Koulibaly è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. Domani sarà in Inghilterra. Contratto da 10 mln netti a stagione. Al Napoli 38-40 mln.
> 
> Al Napoli può tornare Mertens, dopo la scadenza del contratto.
> 
> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Immagine tratta dal film Come ti spaccio la famiglia,da noi ora diventato Come ti spaccio il mercato.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Immagine tratta dal film Come ti spaccio la famiglia,da noi ora diventato Come ti spaccio il mercato.


Con la differenza che no abbiamo nemmeno la Aniston


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che no abbiamo nemmeno la Aniston


Beh,beh,abbiamo uno che in tanti se lo limonerebbero pur non essendo fluidi...


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Napoli su Acerbi per sostituire Koulibaly. Operazione da 5 mln.*


grande notizia per noi


----------



## Simo98 (13 Luglio 2022)

Anche senza fare mercato a questo punto resteremo tra le prime


----------

